
CEO asks employees to lie on timecards or risk job losses - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/vacation-days-colliers-project-leaders-1.5601141
======
nsl73
Assuming the company has to pay the employees for their vacation time I don’t
see how this saves the employer a significant amount of money in any situation
other than paying out vacation during a mass lay-off.

Am I missing something?

~~~
docdeek
It does seem weird.

Maybe in Canada the vacation pay needs to be put aside in an account as time
off is accrued? If this was the case they might be being paid out of cash that
is on-hand and reserved for vacation payments. The company would be getting
five days of work out of an employee, paying them five days, but 20% of that
money might be coming out of cash already stocked for paying vacation time
out.

------
PunchTornado
How can a CEO think that this wouldn't become public? This is basically tax
fraud as you are paying less tax when the employee takes holidays or sick
leave.

Shouldn't he be charged with something more seariously than breaking
employment laws? He is basically asking a lot of people to enable him to
commit tax fraud.

I see that they tried reducing the management salary by 20% to give the
impression that they did something and they're in the same boat. It should
have been a lot more if they were genuine.

------
gregory194
It is very important for every company to give proper leave, if the companies
get strict over leaves, the productivity of the employees reaches the lowest
and they also get less creative at their work. It is important for the CEO to
be little lenient and the company should be more of employee friendly to get
better results.

